
A mysterious blood-clotting complication is killing coronavirus patients - magoghm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/22/coronavirus-blood-clots/
======
salawat
Mirror: [http://archive.is/lEadj](http://archive.is/lEadj)

